# SIze holes for pollen trap



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Usually pollen traps use #5 hardware cloth. I can't gaurentee it but I think #5 hardware cloth is 7/32th of an inch holes but they are square. I'm not sure if 7/32th is large enough if it's round.


----------



## BHHFarm (Mar 30, 2003)

chris Brushy Mountain carries the #5 and #6 wire you want...

------------------
B.H.H.F.


----------



## dandelion (Apr 10, 2003)

3/16= 0.1875 in
7/32= 0.2188 in
mesh 5 cloth should have a hole measuring a bit less that .2 in since mesh 5 means 5 spaces into an inch, and the wires have a certain, though minimal thickness...
So I would use either mesh 5 cloth (with its pattern of square holes) or drill 7/32 (round) holes. Though I don't see why you couldn't drill 13/64 holes...(0.2031 in)


------------------


----------



## frustrateddrone (Jan 31, 2015)

Would someone explain to me why bees don't go into the exit hole on a pollen trap? Isn't a pollen trap a 1 way in and they don't come out the same way? Am I missing something?

I'm just not quite understanding it. Or perhaps it's an upper entrance pollen trap and a bottom exit/entry?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

On a Sundance pollen trap there are a row of drone exits. They are a cone. The bees can find their way out (including the workers and the drones) but can't get back in that way as the cone confuses them. So the workers come back in through the trap but they use the drone escapes to go out. If you just put a 3/8" hole in your trap without the cone, then the traffic jam will force them through the pollen trap. Unfortunately in both directions. So the many of the workers have to go in through the trap and out through the trap to keep up with the amount of traffic. Many, of course, will also use the 3/8" hole for an entrance, but there is a limit to how many bees can manage to use it


----------

